# Dubai question? on Construction in dubai in the 70's and 80's



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

guys how was the construction in dubai in the 70's and 80's, i know most of the skyscrapers and buildings have come up in the last ten years, but i remember 20-25 years ago dubai was still a hot construction zone, i mean people use to go to dubai for construction jobs like crazy, my question is what major construction projects took place during the 70's and 80's. and ya how big was dubai 15-20 years ago, what was the down town back then


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Well i`m not really good when it comes to Histroy , but that was the period when sheikh rashid was about , and he was a very brave wise guy , he built the dry docks and the jebel ali port which is the biggest man made port in the world , i believe in the late 80`s ( not sure ) the Dubai WTC was built and The Dubai creek had some improvements dont to it 

But nothing can come close to whats happening in Dubai nowadays


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

i just saw a picture of dubai creek, back form 1984, the skyline on the creek hasn't changed much, except for some tall glass buildings added later


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

yeah dubai boy si right, the jebel ali free zone was a major construction zone, also dubal (dubai aluminum), wtc and all that. i think the creek although it was there, but the roads were laid around that time. so basically a new corniche... you guys should also know that dubai is much more spread out than abu dhabi. it seems that most of the construction is in the sh zayed road, so it seems that a lot of construction is going on which it really is. but during the 70's and 80' they were probably doing similar number of construction but it was all over dubai and not concentrated at one area...

cheers


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2004)

what is dubai aluminum


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

so what is dubai aluminum


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

trances - close this one???


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

DUBAL is Dubai Aluminium which is an Aluminium Smelter located between the DEWA power plant and Jebel Ali port


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

there were pictures long time ago of dubai in 1990 and dubai now in 2003, both snaps of 1990 and 2003 were of the same place, the one is 1990 had about 3 ugly buildings standing on the shiek zayed road which was about 4 lanes long at that time and the rest of the picture had sand everywere like a desert, and the one in 2003 look amazing, there were soo many nice buildings and shiek zayed road was not just cleaner but also wider, and there was not a sign of sand. you could also see the 3 ugly buildings there wat were in the 1990 photo. the area was the main are of shiek zayed road, were the emerates towers are now.

the photos were posted on this board long ago.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> trances - close this one???


why seems to have people talking i would not like deny others the chance to respond


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

pakboy said:


> there were pictures long time ago of dubai in 1990 and dubai now in 2003, both snaps of 1990 and 2003 were of the same place, the one is 1990 had about 3 ugly buildings standing on the shiek zayed road which was about 4 lanes long at that time and the rest of the picture had sand everywere like a desert, and the one in 2003 look amazing, there were soo many nice buildings and shiek zayed road was not just cleaner but also wider, and there was not a sign of sand. you could also see the 3 ugly buildings there wat were in the 1990 photo. the area was the main are of shiek zayed road, were the emerates towers are now.
> 
> the photos were posted on this board long ago.


Here's such a pair.. .not Sheikh Zayed Road but Deira Clock tower...

*Dubai Clock Tower in 1965*









*Dubai Clock Tower in 2004*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

when was the clock tower built, i though it was built in the 80's, and did dubai had paved road by 1965, i thought the first paved roads came after 1971


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, having randomly found this thread back a few pages, while looking for the uae-qattar causway thread which i have big info on i decided to share some culture with you.

one of dubais oldest roads still exists and you can drive it!

take zabbeel 2nd road from the trade centre roundabout [the trade centre exist], go through the lights untill you come to the first roundabout, head for the palce and take the right towards the end. not been updated since the late 60's!

btw, pls avoid the peacocks, i hear the sheiks are quite attached to them.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

the uae-qatar causeway thread is in the UAE projects section raptor.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

cheers, ill put it on there in the morning to tired to write it all tonight!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

wot time is it there !? u stay up late.


----------



## Seabee (May 19, 2005)

Only just stumbled across this thread - sorry to be late :doh:
I lived in Dubai from '77 to '84 and I can tell you a lot of construction was going on. Not to compare with the last three or four years, but some real major projects. Al Ghurair Centre was built, and then it was the biggest building in the Middle East. Plus Dubal, Jebal Ali port, Trade Centre, Sheraton on the creek, Hilton at Trade Centre, Dubai International at the airport, the Metropolitan on SZR, plus a lot of other hotels, Trade Centre apartments, Golden & Silver Sands first blocks...


----------



## Seabee (May 19, 2005)

zuhahmed, the Clock Tower was there when I arrived in 1977. The roads weren't named and there were no maps, so we found our way by landmarks like that. There were lots of landmark roundabouts, like the Clock Tower, The Flame, The Fish etc.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks for the info, anyway, i was born in the dubai, and since then dubai has always been known as a great place to live, make money and invest, but ofcourse, not as it is right now, now its just scray . . .


----------

